# BALTIC Aquascaphe - Loves and Hates - Pictures



## nurpur

.
Welcome to my thoughts/opinions on the *BALTIC Aquascaphe.* This is the Black/Cream version.










I am not going to go over all the details of the watch as I think that they have been covered pretty 
well by videos and other excellent writes ups. I am just going to give you my personal likes and dislikes.

_I don't wear any of my watches on steel bracelets.....too heavy for me. Having said that the supplied 
steel bracelet is well designed and the incorporated spring bars is a fantastic idea. The first time I have 
manged to take a steel off in seconds without cursing the whole operation. Also replacing is just as easy. 
As I said I don't usually wear steel, but this is about as close as I have got to actually wanting to, as it is 
reasonably comfortable and good looking._

*Likes*

1. The size, 38mm (39mm with the bezel) is probably the sweet spot for me for a diver. I don't usually 
wear large watches and this looks right to me for a diver.

2. The detail on the crown design is great, the way that they have beveled the inside so that it allows 
the crown to be large and yet does not obstruct the rotation of the bezel. Other brands tend to have 
either the crown spaced away from the case when pushed/screwed in or, as in the case of my 
Captain Cook - too small and obstructed by the bezel to be able to manually wind it.










3. Textured black dial. I really like this as it helps to cut down on internal reflections and increases 
legibility. The amount of text at the top and bottom is just about perfect. Fills the space without being 
too wordy.

4. I have a large vintage collection of watches and I actually like the faux patina on my new pieces. 
I appreciate others may not. I think the BALTIC is done right. But they also have offered the Black/White 
for people who don't go for it. So that's good.

5. Everything on the case looks good to me. I have read some reports on other threads that some people 
have had issues with scratches and poor finishing on he lugs. I did not see anything adverse on my sample 
and cannot fault the workmanship. I like the brushed case as it helps to hide the day to day wear that will 
mar a highly polished surface.

6. The domed crystal is beautiful. Adds just the right amount of class. And being sapphire it will 
keep its looks.

7. Timekeeping 10/secs day - about average for a new timepiece. I am used to 30-60 seconds on my 
vintage pieces, so this is good.

8. Its thinner than most modern automatic dive watches due to the Myota movement.

9. Drilled lug holes. Adds a vintage vibe and makes changing straps less of a chore. Every watch 
should have them!

10. The bezel is nice and thin. The reason I have so many divers is to use the bezel as a daily timing function, 
but I don't like it in "your face" all the time. The click action is nice and smooth much better than the Steinhart 
that I always struggle with -_I am not that weedy - but it is difficult with one hand on a leather strap._

*Dislikes*

1. The price just feels too high for a micro-brand . Overall the watch is well designed , but at the end 
of the day it is still a collection of ready made off the shelf parts. I dont see what Baltic have added to 
justify the higher price compared to many other micro-brands. Some pricier startups have better 
engineered the cases and done much more work on the movements to justify their prices. So I dont know.

2. The dial- in my opinion, should have slightly larger markers - it seems to have just a little too much 
empty space and makes the watch look bigger. I am not saying make it busier but I like the balance of 
the 39mm Steinhart and the smaller Captain Cook to be more pleasing. As they are, they seem to belong 
on a smaller dialed watch.










3. I am not familiar with the Myota movement as this is the first one I had. The rotar is pretty noisy. 
The odd thing is that the movement itself is fairly quiet.

4. My last gripe concerns not the watch, but the communications with the company itself. My experience 
was pretty poor in getting further details on the product in particular the ordering of the out of stock items. 
They did not reply in a timely manner and when I sent in reminders, were curt with the replies. I appreciate 
that Micro brands are thinly staffed but surely it is the personal contact that connects us to the brand?

*Summery*: Despite a few niggles.....lets face it there is no such thing as the "perfect" watch.........I have not 
come across it yet. Even the good ones have something or the other that you could gripe about. Overall I really 
like the BALTIC. I buy my watches to wear them......not abuse them.....and not to admire them in a watch case. 
They need to look good on the wrist, be comfortable to wear and above all be able to tell the time, by that I mean 
legibility. You should be able to look at it in any type of lighting and read the time. This may be stating the bleeding 
obvious, but many watches don't. I am not 100% certain if this is a "keeper" but, for now its still on my wrist.

Hope this helps someone. More Eye candy............











































_I have noticed that some of my images from some of my other threads have been used in other peoples sales listings etc. 
Just a polite request - at least give credit where they came from if you use them. Thank you._


----------



## Nokie

Nice review. I like the clean, simple design and dial.

Nice looking watch.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Excellent review. And, thanks for your frank overview on your likes and dislikes of the Baltic Aquascaphe. 

As for the price, it is my understanding the watches are assembled in France and the quality assurance at Baltic is pretty through which could contribute to the higher cost and price for their watches.


----------



## nurpur

NC_Hager626 said:


> Excellent review. And, thanks for your frank overview on your likes and dislikes of the Baltic Aquascaphe.
> 
> As for the price, it is my understanding the watches are assembled in France and the quality assurance at Baltic is pretty through which could contribute to the higher cost and price for their watches.


The reason I was questioning the value aspect was that BALTIC are a little vague on their website about what they 
actually do to add value to the product. This is what they say:

We truly think that today we need to act locally. This is why our watches are assembled by hand 
in France, near Besançon, by professional and experienced watchmakers.
They will use their expertise to assemble, adjust and test every BALTIC mechanical watch.

Obviously there is a percentage of the costs to cover the design of the case and dial. But I assume it is 
milled and printed out in the far east and then assembled with the movement in France. The company 
do not go to any lengths in explaining what kind of work they do to the movement other then basic regulation.

I appreciate that my questioning is kind of back to front.......ie. I already paid out to get the watch. Which I am 
happy with. So what the heck am I moaning about?! I dont know, maybe a certificate to say that it had been hand 
brushed by woodland elves and adjusted to 10 positions.............hold up that's already been done by Ginault! 
Some reassurance that whatever has been done will stay done and that after 5/10 years of use it will still hold time 
and not fall apart. Maybe that is the vibe that I am not getting at this time - its longevity.


----------



## eudaimonean

You know, the text portion of your review was certainly mixed yet from the photographic half of your content I've walked away from it wanting a Baltic Aquascaphe more than ever, because those photos you've taken of the watch are absolutely gorgeous. Baltic watches just photograph incredibly well. I honestly think that explains the demand for the piece, why it's always sold out, why they can get away with somewhat overcharging for the quality of movement/construction compared to other brands: they nailed a design that is stunning in photographs, and so people want them.


----------



## nurpur

eudaimonean said:


> You know, the text portion of your review was certainly mixed yet from the photographic half of your content I've walked away from it wanting a Baltic Aquascaphe more than ever, because those photos you've taken of the watch are absolutely gorgeous. Baltic watches just photograph incredibly well. I honestly think that explains the demand for the piece, why it's always sold out, why they can get away with somewhat overcharging for the quality of movement/construction compared to other brands: they nailed a design that is stunning in photographs, and so people want them.


Yes, I agree it is photogenic. Having a pretty face takes you a long way, just hoping that a long term "relationship" develops as well. 
Time will tell.........


----------



## uperhemi

Great photos... I am still debating between this and Lorier Neptune. When I emailed Baltic to ask about their restock plan and any potential updates, and they said (09/04/19):

"There will be no change on the watch, until now we only have positive feedback on our watches."

I guess no one really complained about anything to their CS.

Great looking piece overall, and like you said I'm just not sure about its price...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur

uperhemi said:


> Great photos... I am still debating between this and Lorier Neptune. When I emailed Baltic to ask about their restock plan and any potential updates, and they said (09/04/19):
> 
> "There will be no change on the watch, until now we only have positive feedback on our watches."
> 
> I_ guess no one really complained about anything to their CS._
> 
> Great looking piece overall, and like you said I'm just not sure about its price...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I think there has been some complaints that I am aware of - from people on this forum. 
Companys will always spin any feedback to sound like it is all positive! Every company has issues 
of some kind or another.........just that startups have to try that much harder to keep us whingers 
subdued!

The Lorier Neptune is a very nice watch for the money. The only off-putting thing for me is the space between 
the end of the lugs and the case. Once you fit a leather on it, it looks as if there is too much gap. I had this same 
issue with the BALTIC 3 hander. Just could not live with it. Also whilst I love the arrow hands , I just have too many 
in the collection and the minute and hour hands proportions do not seem to match each other. 
Lorier seem to have their PR well done and you can identify with the company. Not so much with BALTIC.


----------



## wl1150

I'd go for it if it were $200 cheaper


----------



## mileneal_official

Great & honest review. Nice shots too!


----------



## nurpur

wl1150 said:


> I'd go for it if it were $200 cheaper


Our Kitty agrees and would like one at that price. I think the blue dial may go with 
the black fur and help it to stand out. Maybe BALTIC would like to sponsor the Kitty?!


----------



## seungbum81

Does everyone like Asphalt dial?
I like the black color dial, but don't like the surface.
this is why I am hesitating to buy


----------



## MLsims

Great review! I pre-ordered one of these and ended up selling. I think the aggressive dome on the crystal was a little too much for me. 

Happy you like the watch! Enjoy!


----------



## MLsims

seungbum81 said:


> Does everyone like Asphalt dial?
> I like the black color dial, but don't like the surface.
> this is why I am hesitating to buy


I really like it! I'm sure in person you have to look pretty closely to notice it.


----------



## seungbum81

Ok, I might be wrong, but Baltic is kinda rare here. couldn't have a chance to look at it in person.


----------



## nurpur

seungbum81 said:


> Does everyone like Asphalt dial?
> I like the black color dial, but don't like the surface.
> this is why I am hesitating to buy


Its been a few weeks since I did my original review and I have to say that I am having some mixed feelings 
now that the "honeymoon" period is over.

This watch was a piece that I have lusted over for some time. All the pictures looked great - including my own! 
But I just feel there was something missing. I was going to drop in a mini take on this next week sometime 
along with some pictures to help illustrate the issues. Busy with other things right at this time.


----------



## nurpur

MLsims said:


> Great review! I pre-ordered one of these and ended up selling. I think the aggressive dome on the crystal was a little too much for me.
> 
> Happy you like the watch! Enjoy!


I actually still like the dome. The crystal is the one thing that helps to keep the watch with me - for the time being!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Sadly, I must echo the complaint about Baltic CS. I purchased a bicompax a few months back. It’s a beautiful watch but it arrived with an obvious QC issue. Getting Baltic to respond was difficult and when they did, the replies were curt. I eventually had to propose a solution that involved me essentially fixing the issue after Baltic sent a replacement part.

I’ve read similar complaints about less than solicitous after sales support from Baltic. Seems like there’s room for improvement.


----------



## nurpur

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Sadly, I must echo the complaint about Baltic CS. I purchased a bicompax a few months back. It's a beautiful watch but it arrived with an obvious QC issue. Getting Baltic to respond was difficult and when they did, the replies were curt. I eventually had to propose a solution that involved me essentially fixing the issue after Baltic sent a replacement part.
> 
> I've read similar complaints about less than solicitous after sales support from Baltic. Seems like there's room for improvement.


I remember my first Steinhart from a few years ago had an issue. Even though Steinhart were just starting out they made an effort to respond and deal with the 
issue in a timely manner. I have always appreciated them for that, and for that reason have always bought their watches in full confidence. It really is something that 
BALTIC should take on board. Fortunately I do not have any complaints about the actual quality of this watch and its construction.


----------



## nurpur

*UPDATE*

Well, I have decided to let Baltic go to a new home. Some of the things that initially pulled me to the watch, ultimately were 
the things that started to bug me. I am not overly fond of watches with "Bling" - dials or cases. The Baltic seemed to be fine
with its simple dial and brushed case. However the more you wear it the more dull it seemed to come across. Most of that 
is down to the textured dial. I have other watches with textures but they still have some reflectivity that gives the dial some 
life. The Baltic now comes across as a surface texture resembling a tarmac road surface. It just sucks in everything and puts 
out nothing. Probably harsh, but that's how I can put it into words. The case could do with some polished surfaces to help 
give it a little "glow".

It is possible that Baltic may come out with a black sunburst dial and it may be worth a 2nd look then. Until then I am still 
happy with my Steinhart and Rado divers. Now if Steinhart would only come out with a 39mm Ocean One Vintage - that would make my day!

Would be interesting to see how others feel about the Baltic after having it for a few months.


----------



## TheGent

As the buyer of Nurpur's Baltic, I have to say it is a superb watch that is beautifully put together and easily competes with more expensive pieces.

For me personally the dial texture works, it adds to the tool watch look I think, and gives it another dimension in terms of depth.
The thing I'm not a fan of is the aged lume. This is my first watch with it, and I wanted to try it out 'in person'. I think it does work on this piece, but I've come to the conclusion that I'm don't want watches with the faux patina/aged look.

Photograph here showing the dial and the depth it has, accentuated by the cut out dial markers at 3, 6 and 9:










And for anyone interested - it's up for sale over in the sales section....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulmazz

How's the rotor noise on these? I used to have a watch with a miyota movement and the rotor noise really bugged me.


----------



## nurpur

paulmazz said:


> How's the rotor noise on these? I used to have a watch with a miyota movement and the rotor noise really bugged me.


 I am used to rotor noise from my vintage Seiko's and newer Orient Star's. About the same as the Orients. So not quiet but you get used to it.


----------



## dustytriumph

I am really drawn to the blue sunray dial with gilt version. I've been lusting after it since before the first release but at that time there just was not many pictures that really showed the case, the bezel insert color or that dial well enough to pull the trigger. Now that it's been out in the wild long enough to garner a few decent videos and many great photos I really want one but hearing about bad CS and potential issues has me concerned. I've lately been drawn to the Steinhart Ocean 39 Vintage GMT premium ceramic also but not nearly as much as the blue Aquascaphe.
I'd have that Captain Cook too if only they'd made that 39mm with 20mm lugs.


----------



## Mrien

dustytriumph said:


> I am really drawn to the blue sunray dial with gilt version. I've been lusting after it since before the first release but at that time there just was not many pictures that really showed the case, the bezel insert color or that dial well enough to pull the trigger. Now that it's been out in the wild long enough to garner a few decent videos and many great photos I really want one but hearing about bad CS and potential issues has me concerned. I've lately been drawn to the Steinhart Ocean 39 Vintage GMT premium ceramic also but not nearly as much as the blue Aquascaphe.
> I'd have that Captain Cook too if only they'd made that 39mm with 20mm lugs.


Many also think Meraud Bonaire as an alternative to Aquascaphe. I think the colour options are not as spot on as blue gilt Aquascaphe, but it's the same size and otherwise solid package. It's asking price is also about the same as Aquascaphe with BOR.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

dustytriumph said:


> I am really drawn to the blue sunray dial with gilt version. I've been lusting after it since before the first release but at that time there just was not many pictures that really showed the case, the bezel insert color or that dial well enough to pull the trigger. Now that it's been out in the wild long enough to garner a few decent videos and many great photos I really want one but hearing about bad CS and potential issues has me concerned. I've lately been drawn to the Steinhart Ocean 39 Vintage GMT premium ceramic also but not nearly as much as the blue Aquascaphe.
> I'd have that Captain Cook too if only they'd made that 39mm with 20mm lugs.


I'd go for the Baltic over the Steinhart, even given the chance of CS issues.


----------



## middlepath

nurpur said:


> .
> Welcome to my thoughts/opinions on the *BALTIC Aquascaphe.* This is the Black/Cream version.
> 
> *Dislikes*
> 
> 1. The price just feels too high for a micro-brand . Overall the watch is well designed , but at the end
> of the day it is still a collection of ready made off the shelf parts. I dont see what Baltic have added to
> justify the higher price compared to many other micro-brands. Some pricier startups have better
> engineered the cases and done much more work on the movements to justify their prices. So I dont know.
> 
> [/I]


Great review! Thank you!

I've admired this watch ever since it first appeared. I was about to pull the trigger and buy one yesterday but I just couldn't do it. $724 USD (on metal band) felt too high. And the various reviews I've read didn't reassure me enough to buy. Too bad because I really like the design. I'll save the money for my Stowa and Sinn purchases. Onward...


----------



## nurpur

middlepath said:


> Great review! Thank you!
> 
> I've admired this watch ever since it first appeared. I was about to pull the trigger and buy one yesterday but I just couldn't do it. $724 USD (on metal band) felt too high. And the various reviews I've read didn't reassure me enough to buy. Too bad because I really like the design. I'll save the money for my Stowa and Sinn purchases. Onward...


There is a lot to like about this watch. But the value issue, is always going to be there. I had an offer for the watch and did 
sell it on to a fellow member. Ultimately the dial spacing swayed the scales away from keeping this.


----------



## thewiard25

Great & honest review. Nice shots too! 
From all this 3 you like the baltic the most ?


----------



## akierstein

eudaimonean said:


> You know, the text portion of your review was certainly mixed yet from the photographic half of your content I've walked away from it wanting a Baltic Aquascaphe more than ever, because those photos you've taken of the watch are absolutely gorgeous. Baltic watches just photograph incredibly well. I honestly think that explains the demand for the piece, why it's always sold out, why they can get away with somewhat overcharging for the quality of movement/construction compared to other brands: they nailed a design that is stunning in photographs, and so people want them.


I feel the SAME way. I understand the negatives ... but the pictures are lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serge70

Great review,lovely watch but the price is idiotic.


----------



## nurpur

serge70 said:


> Great review,lovely watch but the price is idiotic.


Agree. There is just that "something"missing that would help to justify the asking price.


----------



## balticwatches

nurpur said:


> Agree. There is just that "something"missing that would help to justify the asking price.


Hi,

The Aquascaphe has a double domed sapphire glass & a sapphire bezel that both cost more than a ETA movement. We work on a unique BOR strap with quick-realease that you'll see nowhere else. Same with the tropic, developed specially for our watches. We have chosen one of the best manufacturer of HK to produce ours watch (They are producing for well-known Swiss brands) and we are assembling all our watches in France. Also the DHL worldwide 48h delivery all include in our prices.

We might not be neither the lowest price of the market but we'll never be probably, we could save up on manufacturing but but manufacturing with the best suppliers is too important. If you wan't to keep seeing the brand around in several years from now, having the absolute lowest margin possible isn't a good idea. There is several unfortunates examples of brands going down because of this. And as a customer, you don't really want the brand crashing down.

For us, the prices are well justified.

Have a great day,

Etienne.
Founder.


----------



## esteban1925

balticwatches said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Aquascaphe has a double domed sapphire glass & a sapphire bezel that both cost more than a ETA movement. We work on a unique BOR strap with quick-realease that you'll see nowhere else. Same with the tropic, developed specially for our watches. We have chosen one of the best manufacturer of HK to produce ours watch (They are producing for well-known Swiss brands) and we are assembling all our watches in France. Also the DHL worldwide 48h delivery all include in our prices.
> 
> We might not be neither the lowest price of the market but we'll never be probably, we could save up on manufacturing but but manufacturing with the best suppliers is too important. If you wan't to keep seeing the brand around in several years from now, having the absolute lowest margin possible isn't a good idea. There is several unfortunates examples of brands going down because of this. And as a customer, you don't really want the brand crashing down.
> 
> For us, the prices are well justified.
> 
> Have a great day,
> 
> Etienne.
> Founder.


Thanks Etienne. I've ordered mine and looking forward to when they start shipping.


----------



## liquidtension

Probably the best watch out there if you're into mid-century design.


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Has anyone experienced "issues" with keeping their Aquascape wound?

I received a Blue Gilt Aquascape from my wife, as a Christmas gift. It is gorgeous and I am beyond pumped and excited, but this is the 1st Miyota movement watch that I have owned and am experiencing issues with keeping it wound.
I am having to set it and manually wind it each day (150-200 turns) and it runs fine and keeps good time while on my wrist during the day, but overnight is a different story.
I have multiple watch winders for my other watches and have now tried all of them. None will keep this watch wound overnight. Each morning the watch has stopped running at approx 2-3 am.
I am now wondering if this is a manufacturing defect with the rotor arm not winding the watch, and the watch needing to go back to Baltic or if this particular Miyota movement simply does not kept wound on a winder (which is fine by me). Tonight, I will simply just fully manually wind the watch again.

However, wearing the watch all day on my wrist - should keep a fully wound watch "topped off" so to speak and thus the reserve should keep the watch running overnight until morning. So still puzzled about whether the rotor is working or functioning to keep the watch wound. I can hear it turning though when I move the watch(?).

Just wondering everyone's thoughts here. Has anyone had these experiences?


----------



## esteban1925

SCRIBBLEDEAN said:


> Has anyone experienced "issues" with keeping their Aquascape wound?
> 
> I received a Blue Gilt Aquascape from my wife, as a Christmas gift. It is gorgeous and I am beyond pumped and excited, but this is the 1st Miyota movement watch that I have owned and am experiencing issues with keeping it wound.
> I am having to set it and manually wind it each day (150-200 turns) and it runs fine and keeps good time while on my wrist during the day, but overnight is a different story.
> I have multiple watch winders for my other watches and have now tried all of them. None will keep this watch wound overnight. Each morning the watch has stopped running at approx 2-3 am.
> I am now wondering if this is a manufacturing defect with the rotor arm not winding the watch, and the watch needing to go back to Baltic or if this particular Miyota movement simply does not kept wound on a winder (which is fine by me). Tonight, I will simply just fully manually wind the watch again.
> 
> However, wearing the watch all day on my wrist - should keep a fully wound watch "topped off" so to speak and thus the reserve should keep the watch running overnight until morning. So still puzzled about whether the rotor is working or functioning to keep the watch wound. I can hear it turning though when I move the watch(?).
> 
> Just wondering everyone's thoughts here. Has anyone had these experiences?


Sounds like a defect with the watch. From dead stopped I usually wind it about 40 times and then put it on. No stopping issues.
One thing to note is that I think the Miyota only winds in one direction. The other direction it will just freewheel. So could depend on what direction the winder is rotating.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur

esteban1925 said:


> Sounds like a defect with the watch. From dead stopped I usually wind it about 40 times and then put it on. No stopping issues.
> One thing to note is that I think the Miyota only winds in one direction. The other direction it will just freewheel. So could depend on what direction the winder is rotating.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I concur, sounds like you have a winding issue. It's new and should run all night. Mine was fine in this respect.


----------



## fish70

liquidtension said:


> Probably the best watch out there if you're into mid-century design.
> View attachment 14704769


I handled a friend's blue dial yesterday and was really impressed. The case, construction, and brushing/polishing are a bit nicer than a Steinhart and it feels very solid and well made. I am not sure I would pay the $200 premium over an Ocean One 39mm but I would think about it.


----------



## cooper99

What is $200 extra for arm candy. The allure and the arm presence is a powerful draw. The movement can be transparent but not so the dial display. The timepiece as a whole makes a statement to mid century design. Meaud and Silver are also homage pieces...a new watch with the "old look".

Assembly versus watch maker..these shops do not make a watch per se. These are off the shelf parts received in kit form and then placed in a case..all machined by third party..perhaps from far east.

Remember you are buying homage and not an in house creation.

So for $200 should not dissuade one from acquiring a very appealing design..that is what one is buying..if the alternative is not as appealing for the $200 less..then what is the point of considering it.


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Thank you both - I contacted Baltic and they agreed that this was a manufacturing defect and currently the watch is back for warranty work. On a side note, I was also contacted (PM'd) by Etienne at Baltic which shows that Baltic monitors this site. I was actually PM'd by him before I could reach out to Baltic on my own (or maybe the same day or something like that). Anyway, I just thought that was very pro-active of them from a customer service perspective. Since I am in the USA - the watch has been sent to a watch repair shop in NYC (which is the US company that has been contracted with them to perform warranty work). The watch is not back yet, but so far I have been very pleased with both the pro-active customer service from Baltic and the communications with the repair shop in NYC. I will report back on how this turns out.


----------



## SunsetSheen

Awesome review. Love the vintage aesthetic that Baltic incorporates into all their releases. Really wish they offered an oyster bracelet for this model as I've never been a fan of the beads of rice. A beautiful watch nonetheless.


----------



## nurpur

SCRIBBLEDEAN said:


> Thank you both - I contacted Baltic and they agreed that this was a manufacturing defect and currently the watch is back for warranty work. On a side note, I was also contacted (PM'd) by Etienne at Baltic which shows that Baltic monitors this site. I was actually PM'd by him before I could reach out to Baltic on my own (or maybe the same day or something like that). Anyway, I just thought that was very pro-active of them from a customer service perspective. Since I am in the USA - the watch has been sent to a watch repair shop in NYC (which is the US company that has been contracted with them to perform warranty work). The watch is not back yet, but so far I have been very pleased with both the pro-active customer service from Baltic and the communications with the repair shop in NYC. I will report back on how this turns out.


That's a good outcome. Hopefully you should get it back soon in working order. Also good that Etienne was proactive in reaching out to you,
though I just wish he would take the time to reply back to me on my questions to him either through his website or PM through the forum. 
Maybe its just me!


----------



## nurpur

Double posted. Not sure how that happens!


----------



## nurpur

gremlins.....


----------



## nurpur

SunsetSheen said:


> Awesome review. Love the vintage aesthetic that Baltic incorporates into all their releases. Really wish they offered an oyster bracelet for this model as I've never been a fan of the beads of rice. A beautiful watch nonetheless.


Oddly enough, for me, that was one of the positives about the watch. I am not a bracelet person but I did like
this offering. Still wears better on a leather!


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Hello All,
Update on my Blue Gilt Aquascaphe (sending it back in and warranty work).
I rec'd the watch back from the repair shop in NYC yesterday. Wound it and wore it the remainder of the day. Last night took it off and put it on the winder and this morning it was still running and keeping good time (had not stopped like it did before). Wearing it again today with no issues.
So the watch is repaired and is running/working normally after the warranty work. I am very pleased!! Obviously it would have been optimal not to have had to send it back - but it was a very good experience nontheless. Communications was good during the entire process and the work was done in a quick manner and returned to me very quickly too (I put it in the mail to them on Jan 10th and the watch was repaired and back in my hands on Jan 27th) - not bad IMO.


----------



## nurpur

SCRIBBLEDEAN said:


> Hello All,
> Update on my Blue Gilt Aquascaphe (sending it back in and warranty work).
> I rec'd the watch back from the repair shop in NYC yesterday. Wound it and wore it the remainder of the day. Last night took it off and put it on the winder and this morning it was still running and keeping good time (had not stopped like it did before). Wearing it again today with no issues.
> So the watch is repaired and is running/working normally after the warranty work. I am very pleased!! Obviously it would have been optimal not to have had to send it back - but it was a very good experience nontheless. Communications was good during the entire process and the work was done in a quick manner and returned to me very quickly too (I put it in the mail to them on Jan 10th and the watch was repaired and back in my hands on Jan 27th) - not bad IMO.


Thats a good result. Agree that the QC should have been better, especially as the claim from Baltic is that they hand tune each movement.
Did they say what was the issue/repair? Also did you have to pay to mail it back or did they cover that? Perhaps other can chime in with 
their experiences on timekeeping etc.

*Review Update*

I have been reconsidering some of the negatives of the Aquascaphe and decided to repurchase the blue dial version in order to see 
if that variant would be more wearable than the cream version. Will keep you posted once I have it.


----------



## Amaliana

like the crystal a lot.


----------



## nurpur

*As promised here is a follow up on my re-purchasing the Baltic. *

Through the time that I have been collecting watches. I have from time to time suffered 
sellers remorse. I am heavy into vintage pieces and once you let a piece go and you get 
the remorse - its too late and you will never get that piece back again (sigh). With current 
models it is not too much of an issue. I remember my beloved SARB 033 being bought sold, 
bought sold and bought again before it finally dawned on me as to why I was going through 
this process ie. the fundamentals of the watch were great but a few things just niggled me - to 
the point that I just could not live it. With the SARB it was a matter of the reflectivity on the 
crystal that was the issue. Once I had that changed out the watch was "perfect"!

OK, coming back to the Baltic. Similar story. Really loved the original purchase of the cream/black 
dial. It had all the "vintage" cues that I was looking for in a diver. Size was good, bezel was good, 
case design was good, crown was good and the double domed crystal sealed the deal........or so I 
thought. As time went by it just started to feel "wrong". Ultimately the watch was just DULL. 
The main culprits were the textured black dial which just sucked all the life out of the dial. The other 
reason was that the case was all over brushed. Which initially seemed to be good but again was lacking 
in "sparkle" I don't go in for watches with out and out bling but even my most battered vintage diver 
or tool watch has some polished surfaces to retain the interest. The Baltic just comes across as bland 
because there is not a change in the surface finishes.

From studying many photo's and feedback from other buyers it came across that the dial was not 
as blue as it was advertised as - for me that was good. The dial in most light is a nice black with 
subtle dark blue sheen. I really like that. The light bounces back sufficiently to create interest without 
being "in your face" and further helps to integrate the faux patina on the markers. The gold minute 
track also adds interest and subtle glint.










The case still bugs me. But I may go ahead and get the sides polished - similar to most of my other 
timepieces. And leave the top of the lugs brushed.










The only other thing I have noted is that this variant is very difficult to pair on a strap. The blue tinge 
just looks off with most of my straps. After a lot of futzing I concluded that black work best. But not 
beaten up leathers. I still meed to source something that will fit the bill. The one shown looks great 
but it is bit straight for this piece and I need something with a bit of a taper.










Well there you have it. For the moment I am happy with the Baltic again!




























_I had one small issue concerning the supplied spring bars. As I was swapping the straps in and out 
the spring just gave way. A shame as they are nice and fat and help to keep the straps close to the body. 
I have not been very successful in getting any replies from Baltic - ever, so I doubt that they will see fit to 
do anything about this either. Maybe not a big deal, but their communication is poor. This is one thing that 
is off-putting about this company._


----------



## liquidtension

I think the all brushed case works well with the Aquascaphe, as the brushed is not too coarse so it's fine - it fits the period time (mid-century) design it was going after. As for the strap I think it fits a wide variety of straps colors leather, nato, etc. It's actually quite versatile but maybe that's why me.

Wore this 5 days straight last week.


----------



## nurpur

liquidtension said:


> I think the all brushed case works well with the Aquascaphe, as the brushed is not too coarse so it's fine - it fits the period time (mid-century) design it was going after. As for the strap I think it fits a wide variety of straps colors leather, nato, etc. It's actually quite versatile but maybe that's why me.
> 
> Wore this 5 days straight last week.


I guess the side brushing is a personal thing - it does not work for me.

When I am looking to buy a new watch I don't really bother to read the back story. 
It does not matter to me if they were trying do to do this or that. All that matters to me is if 
the design looks pleasing. We all know that pictures posted by the company is going to show off the watch 
at its best and it is not possible to know 100% if it will look the same once you have it on your wrist. 
And usually it does not look the same. This is a prime reason for watches being flipped within days of buyers 
receiving them. And that's the way it is with online shopping.

The black dial Baltic looked great with just about any strap - as most black dialled divers do. But the blue dial 
does not go with as many strap colour combinations.

I also think it will match the bracelet. As it is they don't look completely matched with the polished surface 
on the central BOR

All of these comments are personal and I like the watch enough to plug away with it including modding/polishing 
the sides.


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

nurpur said:


> Thats a good result. Agree that the QC should have been better, especially as the claim from Baltic is that they hand tune each movement.
> Did they say what was the issue/repair? Also did you have to pay to mail it back or did they cover that? Perhaps other can chime in with
> their experiences on timekeeping etc.
> 
> *Review Update*
> 
> I have been reconsidering some of the negatives of the Aquascaphe and decided to repurchase the blue dial version in order to see
> if that variant would be more wearable than the cream version. Will keep you posted once I have it.


No, they never said what the issue was. They returned a thermal piece of paper showing testing results (after the repair I guess) which showed how the watch was keeping time and also the pressure test. At first when I unpacked the watch and saw only that, I was concerned that they just had tested it and had not performed any repairs (as the watch was keeping good time before when wound - it just would not stay wound). But my concerns were for nothing after a day or two, as it became apparent that they did in fact repair the issue and the watch has performed flawlessly as far as staying wound.

And no, I paid nothing to ship it to them or get it back. They sent me a paid shipping label and all I had to do was pack/box it up and then they shipped it back to me pre-paid too.


----------



## nurpur

SCRIBBLEDEAN said:


> No, they never said what the issue was. They returned a thermal piece of paper showing testing results (after the repair I guess) which showed how the watch was keeping time and also the pressure test. At first when I unpacked the watch and saw only that, I was concerned that they just had tested it and had not performed any repairs (as the watch was keeping good time before when wound - it just would not stay wound). But my concerns were for nothing after a day or two, as it became apparent that they did in fact repair the issue and the watch has performed flawlessly as far as staying wound.
> 
> And no, I paid nothing to ship it to them or get it back. They sent me a paid shipping label and all I had to do was pack/box it up and then they shipped it back to me pre-paid too.


That's a good result and it looks as if it all went smoothly and quickly


----------



## nurpur

Experimenting on different straps. This one with curved lug ends does not look too bad?


----------



## krubin

Have been scouring pictures online and had a question for you owners out there. I'm drawn to this piece in part because it seems like a nice simpler alternative to the Oris Diver Sixty-five. In particular, I like the cream/black variant, but am wondering how much the gilding on the blue dial adds just that little bit of "pop", and how pronounced the blue is in day-to-day wear. I have a few blue watches, and among my favorites is the Sinn 903 BE, which is a deep midnight blue that in many circumstances almost appears black, but in the right light gives the splash of color.

So, for cream/black owners, do you think the piece is too understated and plain? For the blue owners, how pronounced is the color. I'm trying to find the perfect balance with something attractive + gently eye-catching without being blingy.

Thanks in advance for your insights, all.


----------



## nurpur

krubin said:


> Have been scouring pictures online and had a question for you owners out there. I'm drawn to this piece in part because it seems like a nice simpler alternative to the Oris Diver Sixty-five. In particular, I like the cream/black variant, but am wondering how much the gilding on the blue dial adds just that little bit of "pop", and how pronounced the blue is in day-to-day wear. I have a few blue watches, and among my favorites is the Sinn 903 BE, which is a deep midnight blue that in many circumstances almost appears black, but in the right light gives the splash of color.
> 
> So, for cream/black owners, do you think the piece is too understated and plain? For the blue owners, how pronounced is the color. I'm trying to find the perfect balance with something attractive + gently eye-catching without being blingy.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insights, all.


I have owned the Black/Cream version and ended up not liking it much. The issue was the textured dial not reflecting back anything. The cream markers just turned really lifeless. I dont know how the Black/white will wear as I have not seen one in the metal. I took a chance that the blue dial might work out better - and it did. The gloss on the dial gives it life. I was originally concerned about the dial being too blue for my tastes. But that was goo as well. In most lights it looks black with the hint of blue in the light. The Gilt paint on the track and around the markers is probably the best subtle detail that I love about this dial. So, yes I would recommend this version. Could they make it better. Yes. If the do the same dial in black sunburst and the gilt . That would be perfect.....Oh and they could polish the sides while they are at it!


----------



## Mr Happy

A Baltic Aquascaphe, with a black dial (bright and smooth, with no "asphalt" finish), and with C3 as a lumen, would be perfect from my point of view

Anyway, now is very nice watch too


----------



## Sambation

krubin said:


> Have been scouring pictures online and had a question for you owners out there. I'm drawn to this piece in part because it seems like a nice simpler alternative to the Oris Diver Sixty-five. In particular, I like the cream/black variant, but am wondering how much the gilding on the blue dial adds just that little bit of "pop", and how pronounced the blue is in day-to-day wear. I have a few blue watches, and among my favorites is the Sinn 903 BE, which is a deep midnight blue that in many circumstances almost appears black, but in the right light gives the splash of color.
> 
> So, for cream/black owners, do you think the piece is too understated and plain? For the blue owners, how pronounced is the color. I'm trying to find the perfect balance with something attractive + gently eye-catching without being blingy.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insights, all.


Far from being understated and plain. I personally find the "granite/asphalt" dial to be very special. The whole package is eye-catching but at the same time very gentle, I received a compliment about the watch looking beautiful like "old watches". I think that's what the Aquascaphe is aiming for.


----------



## sirjohnk

Would love to hear if anyone has found a curved end oyster bracelet that fits this watch really well. 
Maybe the same one that fits an Alpinist or SARB033/35? Or the Ginault bracelet? Steinhart OVM39?
If you have both, please check and let us all know. Thanks!


----------



## nurpur

I did a couple of mock-ups of what I think is the "perfect" way to go for a future varient ............again just my take on it.

A: Everything that is on the current blue dial but with a black version - my favorite. Again I prefer this smoother texture on the dial 
compared to the "tarmac" on the existing black.










Or

B: With all the faux patina taken off. Also good


----------



## nurpur

Just received my first blue strap to match with the dial. Looks a bit green in the picture 
but is more blue in reality and looks interesting on the wrist.










Post up your images with some alternate straps to see how it changes


----------



## krubin

Thanks to all who responded to my inquiry. Looks like I'll be placing an order soon. Going for the black/cream I think. While I think nurpur has a point, the matte doesn't bother me and I tend toward the classic black. Who knows - maybe I fall in love and get the blue too!


----------



## nurpur

krubin said:


> Thanks to all who responded to my inquiry. Looks like I'll be placing an order soon. Going for the black/cream I think. While I think nurpur has a point, the matte doesn't bother me and I tend toward the classic black. Who knows - maybe I fall in love and get the blue too!


Let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## krubin

nurpur said:


> Let us know how you get on with it.


Thanks Nurpur. Will do. Pulled the trigger today!


----------



## krubin

Now the waiting begins...


----------



## krubin

Well, I received the Black/Cream Aquascaphe today, and I think I'll be exchanging for the blue gilt. I think Nurpur nailed it with his comments. Overall the watch is a beauty, and my only minor issue is with the color combination I chose. That is not a damnation of the watch, rather a personal style remark. For my starting-to-age eyes, the cream color is a little too muted to differentiate as I thought it would have. I have a black/cream Precista diver where the lume is also vintage, but a little less dark, and it is among my favorite combinations. That is part of the reason I opted for this unit from Baltic. 

On the Baltic, however, it is a little too muted for my taste, at least in moderate light. In bright light, the watch is a stunner and the display is spot on, and if I spent more time outside I might not be looking to swap. That said, I don't and under the lighting conditions where I usually find myself, the added readability that I think the blue gilt will provide will hopefully fit the bill.

The watch itself lives up to the fit and finish everyone has been raving about, and personally I like the feel of the movement with the handwind. I think a lot of the Miyota concerns are over-amplified. 

Finally, it merits mention and a particular kudo to Baltic for the entire transactional side of things. My watch shipped the business day they received the order, and was sent priority international delivery. I had it in hand only a few days after ordering. I contacted them after I made my decision inquiring about how exchanges work, and they were very prompt and amazingly accommodating and reasonable. If only most other businesses operated this way. So many of us are quick to call out when business practices fail, it is important to provide kudos when they are done right. No hesitation to recommend Baltic as a company, and I have no doubt I'll end up with a watch I love. I like this one very much, but think I'll love the blue so I'll go that route. Thanks to Nurpur for the thoughtful comments and insights. At least for me, I think you nailed it, and I would have saved some time and trouble if I'd followed your recommendation in the first place... Fingers crossed I get it right this time around.


----------



## krubin

Well, I received the Black/Cream Aquascaphe today, and I think I'll be exchanging for the blue gilt. I think Nurpur nailed it with his comments. Overall the watch is a beauty, and my only minor issue is with the color combination I chose. That is not a damnation of the watch, rather a personal style remark. For my starting-to-age eyes, the cream color is a little too muted to differentiate as I thought it would have. I have a black/cream Precista diver where the lume is also vintage, but a little less dark, and it is among my favorite combinations. That is part of the reason I opted for this unit from Baltic. 

On the Baltic, however, it is a little too muted for my taste, at least in moderate light. In bright light, the watch is a stunner and the display is spot on, and if I spent more time outside I might not be looking to swap. That said, I don't and under the lighting conditions where I usually find myself, the added readability that I think the blue gilt will provide will hopefully fit the bill.

The watch itself lives up to the fit and finish everyone has been raving about, and personally I like the feel of the movement with the handwind. I think a lot of the Miyota concerns are over-amplified. 

Finally, it merits mention and a particular kudo to Baltic for the entire transactional side of things. My watch shipped the business day they received the order, and was sent priority international delivery. I had it in hand only a few days after ordering. I contacted them after I made my decision inquiring about how exchanges work, and they were very prompt and amazingly accommodating and reasonable. If only most other businesses operated this way. So many of us are quick to call out when business practices fail, it is important to provide kudos when they are done right. No hesitation to recommend Baltic as a company, and I have no doubt I'll end up with a watch I love. I like this one very much, but think I'll love the blue so I'll go that route. Thanks to Nurpur for the thoughtful comments and insights. At least for me, I think you nailed it, and I would have saved some time and trouble if I'd followed your recommendation in the first place... Fingers crossed I get it right this time around.


----------



## nurpur

krubin said:


> Well, I received the Black/Cream Aquascaphe today, and I think I'll be exchanging for the blue gilt. I think Nurpur nailed it with his comments. Overall the watch is a beauty, and my only minor issue is with the color combination I chose. That is not a damnation of the watch, rather a personal style remark. For my starting-to-age eyes, the cream color is a little too muted to differentiate as I thought it would have. I have a black/cream Precista diver where the lume is also vintage, but a little less dark, and it is among my favorite combinations. That is part of the reason I opted for this unit from Baltic.
> 
> On the Baltic, however, it is a little too muted for my taste, at least in moderate light. In bright light, the watch is a stunner and the display is spot on, and if I spent more time outside I might not be looking to swap. That said, I don't and under the lighting conditions where I usually find myself, the added readability that I think the blue gilt will provide will hopefully fit the bill.
> 
> The watch itself lives up to the fit and finish everyone has been raving about, and personally I like the feel of the movement with the handwind. I think a lot of the Miyota concerns are over-amplified.
> 
> Finally, it merits mention and a particular kudo to Baltic for the entire transactional side of things. My watch shipped the business day they received the order, and was sent priority international delivery. I had it in hand only a few days after ordering. I contacted them after I made my decision inquiring about how exchanges work, and they were very prompt and amazingly accommodating and reasonable. If only most other businesses operated this way. So many of us are quick to call out when business practices fail, it is important to provide kudos when they are done right. No hesitation to recommend Baltic as a company, and I have no doubt I'll end up with a watch I love. I like this one very much, but think I'll love the blue so I'll go that route. Thanks to Nurpur for the thoughtful comments and insights. At least for me, I think you nailed it, and I would have saved some time and trouble if I'd followed your recommendation in the first place... Fingers crossed I get it right this time around.


I am generally a fan of the faux patina. But on the Black/cream it was just the wrong combo of the lume shade and the texture on the dial. Out of the three, for me, the blue is the best all-rounder. Now if they just did the gloss black dial..........

So, you have returned the Black/Cream back to Baltic to be exchanged for the Blue? Did you have to pay any additional amount?


----------



## TheGent

krubin said:


> Well, I received the Black/Cream Aquascaphe today, and I think I'll be exchanging for the blue gilt. I think Nurpur nailed it with his comments. Overall the watch is a beauty, and my only minor issue is with the color combination I chose. That is not a damnation of the watch, rather a personal style remark. For my starting-to-age eyes, the cream color is a little too muted to differentiate as I thought it would have. I have a black/cream Precista diver where the lume is also vintage, but a little less dark, and it is among my favorite combinations. That is part of the reason I opted for this unit from Baltic.
> 
> On the Baltic, however, it is a little too muted for my taste, at least in moderate light. In bright light, the watch is a stunner and the display is spot on, and if I spent more time outside I might not be looking to swap. That said, I don't and under the lighting conditions where I usually find myself, the added readability that I think the blue gilt will provide will hopefully fit the bill.
> 
> The watch itself lives up to the fit and finish everyone has been raving about, and personally I like the feel of the movement with the handwind. I think a lot of the Miyota concerns are over-amplified.
> 
> Finally, it merits mention and a particular kudo to Baltic for the entire transactional side of things. My watch shipped the business day they received the order, and was sent priority international delivery. I had it in hand only a few days after ordering. I contacted them after I made my decision inquiring about how exchanges work, and they were very prompt and amazingly accommodating and reasonable. If only most other businesses operated this way. So many of us are quick to call out when business practices fail, it is important to provide kudos when they are done right. No hesitation to recommend Baltic as a company, and I have no doubt I'll end up with a watch I love. I like this one very much, but think I'll love the blue so I'll go that route. Thanks to Nurpur for the thoughtful comments and insights. At least for me, I think you nailed it, and I would have saved some time and trouble if I'd followed your recommendation in the first place... Fingers crossed I get it right this time around.


This was exactly my experience - I'm not against 'faux patina', but found it to have that exact effect - too muted.

The blue does look stunning/tempting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur

TheGent said:


> This was exactly my experience - I'm not against 'faux patina', but found it to have that exact effect - too muted.
> 
> The blue does look stunning/tempting!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would give it a shot. For me its a keeper now.


----------



## nurpur

Another double post. Not sure if its me or something up with WUS!


----------



## liquidtension




----------



## liquidtension

and double posted.. since it's double posted.. another aquascaphe!


----------



## fish70

cooper99 said:


> What is $200 extra for arm candy. The allure and the arm presence is a powerful draw. The movement can be transparent but not so the dial display. The timepiece as a whole makes a statement to mid century design. Meaud and Silver are also homage pieces...a new watch with the "old look".
> 
> Assembly versus watch maker..these shops do not make a watch per se. These are off the shelf parts received in kit form and then placed in a case..all machined by third party..perhaps from far east.
> 
> Remember you are buying homage and not an in house creation.
> 
> So for $200 should not dissuade one from acquiring a very appealing design..that is what one is buying..if the alternative is not as appealing for the $200 less..then what is the point of considering it.


Yeah but the Steinhart alternative is as appealing and their service is amazing.


----------



## nurpur

liquidtension said:


> and double posted.. since it's double posted.. another aquascaphe!


That's a nice double post!


----------



## liquidtension

nurpur said:


> That's a nice double post!


hahah thanks! 
Annddd another one! I love this!


----------



## nurpur

I have been wearing my Junghans for the past few days - but these new image posts made me go back to it. Sorry Junghans!


----------



## major75

Hello, I recently discovered the aquascaphe. I actually only like the blue one but really want it to be blue. How blue is it? (i know that is such a arbitrary way of asking about the blueness).
I have an orient bambino v3 in blue. Any idea how the blue compares to that?


----------



## Watchpolygamy

Not a bad design... But nothing else... I preffer to save money for Captain cook, then spending them on this...


----------



## krubin

nurpur said:


> I am generally a fan of the faux patina. But on the Black/cream it was just the wrong combo of the lume shade and the texture on the dial. Out of the three, for me, the blue is the best all-rounder. Now if they just did the gloss black dial..........
> 
> So, you have returned the Black/Cream back to Baltic to be exchanged for the Blue? Did you have to pay any additional amount?


Short answer is no. Can't praise Baltic enough on this front. No questions asked and I got a pre-paid DHL express label and back it went. Waiting for that to be processed now, and hopefully will have the new one in hand shortly. While the company has come under some fire/scrutiny about their pricing, I for one appreciate rolling all those costs into the purchase price and not nickel-and-diming down the track. They are priced reasonably and not inexpensively, and are providing the back-end support I would expect for the price point.


----------



## nurpur

major75 said:


> Hello, I recently discovered the aquascaphe. I actually only like the blue one but really want it to be blue. How blue is it? (i know that is such a arbitrary way of asking about the blueness).
> I have an orient bambino v3 in blue. Any idea how the blue compares to that?


The Baltic is a very deep blue that is almost black in certain lighting. If it was a lighter blue, then I would not have kept it. So, its each to their own in terms of 
what you like.


----------



## nurpur

krubin said:


> Short answer is no. Can't praise Baltic enough on this front. No questions asked and I got a pre-paid DHL express label and back it went. Waiting for that to be processed now, and hopefully will have the new one in hand shortly. While the company has come under some fire/scrutiny about their pricing, I for one appreciate rolling all those costs into the purchase price and not nickel-and-diming down the track. They are priced reasonably and not inexpensively, and are providing the back-end support I would expect for the price point.


I think that is a good point. The only thing from personal experience with Baltic regarding emails/messages etc, is that they have not bothered to reply to me. 
Not sure why not. I ask questions and they just ignore. So that is one aspect that I have never been happy with the company from day one. Others have come across 
similar indifference from Baltic and yet others have come with good comms. In my book that is not good, as they should strive for a consistent service.


----------



## balticwatches

nurpur said:


> I think that is a good point. The only thing from personal experience with Baltic regarding emails/messages etc, is that they have not bothered to reply to me.
> Not sure why not. I ask questions and they just ignore. So that is one aspect that I have never been happy with the company from day one. Others have come across
> similar indifference from Baltic and yet others have come with good comms. In my book that is not good, as they should strive for a consistent service.


Hi Nurpur,

I'm Etienne, founder of BALTIC. I'm surprised to read about your experience and i'd like to apologize for any issue trying reaching us. Be sure that we are answering to every inquiries we receive, sometimes we are on a rush depending on the period, although we are doing our best to answer to everyone. The best ways to reach us is our [email protected] email address, or Instagram directly. (You can expect a faster answer on instagram for any question, but we are putting all specific inquiries only by email) We are growing on a rapid pace and we will make sure these experiences doesn't happen again. Please feel free to reach us again at any time if your inquiries did not find an answer yet.

Meanwhile i'd like to express my support to all people fighting against the virus at this time. (By staying home or by helping people in hospitals) All our employees are working at home since last Thursday and until further notice. Hopefully we will introduce new watches as soon as this crisis will be over. Meanwhile, be strong fighting against this!

Have a good -and safe- day,
Etienne


----------



## nurpur

balticwatches said:


> Hi Nurpur,
> 
> I'm Etienne, founder of BALTIC. I'm surprised to read about your experience and i'd like to apologize for any issue trying reaching us. Be sure that we are answering to every inquiries we receive, sometimes we are on a rush depending on the period, although we are doing our best to answer to everyone. The best ways to reach us is our [email protected] email address, or Instagram directly. (You can expect a faster answer on instagram for any question, but we are putting all specific inquiries only by email) We are growing on a rapid pace and we will make sure these experiences doesn't happen again. Please feel free to reach us again at any time if your inquiries did not find an answer yet.
> 
> Meanwhile i'd like to express my support to all people fighting against the virus at this time. (By staying home or by helping people in hospitals) All our employees are working at home since last Thursday and until further notice. Hopefully we will introduce new watches as soon as this crisis will be over. Meanwhile, be strong fighting against this!
> 
> Have a good -and safe- day,
> Etienne


Hi Etienne,

Thank you for taking the time to post here.

I have actually sent you two personal messages to your user account here at WUS, to which you did not reply.
Prior to that I have sent three emails to the support email that you have listed through the website, again no replies 
were received. I am not involved in other social media accounts so I do not know if any replies would have been 
forthcoming there either.

Please understand I am not unfairly picking on you or Baltic. I have been very honest in my review of the two 
watches that I have had. As you can see nothing in particular damning. Again I can only report back here the lack 
of customer service that I have experienced. As mentioned on my very first posting I consider a good and timely 
responses from the people that I am dealing with.

Perhaps you could reply in a PM here on WUS and I can go over the details of my previous quires with you.

Thank you.

Nurpur


----------



## liquidtension

Another day at home.


----------



## balticwatches

nurpur said:


> Hi Etienne,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to post here.
> 
> I have actually sent you two personal messages to your user account here at WUS, to which you did not reply.
> Prior to that I have sent three emails to the support email that you have listed through the website, again no replies
> were received. I am not involved in other social media accounts so I do not know if any replies would have been
> forthcoming there either.
> 
> Please understand I am not unfairly picking on you or Baltic. I have been very honest in my review of the two
> watches that I have had. As you can see nothing in particular damning. Again I can only report back here the lack
> of customer service that I have experienced. As mentioned on my very first posting I consider a good and timely
> responses from the people that I am dealing with.
> 
> Perhaps you could reply in a PM here on WUS and I can go over the details of my previous quires with you.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Nurpur


Just wanted to clarify something here, because it seems with this message that we are not "concerned" by our customers emails.

Nupur, we have -like you- a numerous amount of people asking us for reviewing our watches, here or on other places. Often people ask "in favor" of their time spent on a review a free watch, or some do that and will return us the watch afterwards. It is not against you or the other people that are very kind to be willing to review our watches, but to be clear with these demands : I told to my team who handle the customer service to ignore these inquiries. Indeed, we have received -this year only- maybe more than hundred of these... We need to preserve our stock for our customers in priority. Especially in these hard times.

There is plenty of legit website which did reviews of our watches, of the Aquascaphe as well, Hodinkee, WW, Fratello, Monochrome and much more... There is also feedbacks of our own customers on the social media and even here already. I think few research will give you guys a good opinion of what we do. And more importantly, if you don't like our watches once you get them, feel free to return them! We won't ask any questions on that regards.

Just wanted to clarify this. Meanwhile, stay safe, stay home guys! We need to be together for these hard times.

@liquidtension : Superb!

Cheers,
Etienne.


----------



## jordan05

I own a black and cream Aquascaphe. I do like the watch, but sometimes if it’s too glossy for my taste. Is that the right term? Hmm. Not sure how much longer it’s gonna stay in my collection, but enjoying it while I have it.


----------



## major75

liquidtension said:


> Another day at home.
> View attachment 14960843


is this the blue version?


----------



## nurpur

balticwatches said:


> Just wanted to clarify something here, because it seems with this message that we are not "concerned" by our customers emails.
> 
> Nupur, we have -like you- a numerous amount of people asking us for reviewing our watches, here or on other places. Often people ask "in favor" of their time spent on a review a free watch, or some do that and will return us the watch afterwards. It is not against you or the other people that are very kind to be willing to review our watches, but to be clear with these demands : I told to my team who handle the customer service to ignore these inquiries. Indeed, we have received -this year only- maybe more than hundred of these... We need to preserve our stock for our customers in priority. Especially in these hard times.
> 
> There is plenty of legit website which did reviews of our watches, of the Aquascaphe as well, Hodinkee, WW, Fratello, Monochrome and much more... There is also feedbacks of our own customers on the social media and even here already. I think few research will give you guys a good opinion of what we do. And more importantly, if you don't like our watches once you get them, feel free to return them! We won't ask any questions on that regards.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify this. Meanwhile, stay safe, stay home guys! We need to be together for these hard times.
> 
> @liquidtension : Superb!
> 
> Cheers,
> Etienne.


Hi Etienne,

Thank you for your reply here and via PM.

Just wanted to clarify that I did request a review sample to compare all the three models. I have purchased both the 
models here in this review. I did not really wish to purchase the third watch but I thought that it might give some 
others clarity for what they wanted to purchase. Having a consistent reviewer do all three is meaningful and the 
comments can be gauged appropriately.......taking into account any personal bias - that would be spread equally over the 
three variants. Neither Eteinne or his staff from Baltic replied to me in any form. Evan a polite "on your bike" 
would have been OK!

The other emails sent were in regards to other questions regarding the watch and specifications. Again no one 
bothered to get in touch with me.

I was careful in my review not to mention any specifics, as this usually has the affect of distracting from the topic 
in hand and can turn acrimonious. Etienne says he is busy and does not have time to monitor this forum. Yet he 
has jumped in here and other discussions when he feels negative things are being said about his company on the forum. 
Nothing wrong with being allowed to defend your point. But please keep it consistent.

I have had watches from other smaller companies and startups. On the rare occasion that I have to ask questions or 
arrange return/repair for faulty products, they have all acted promptly to remedy the issue. So, I have given them 
shutouts in other reviews. If its poor service, then I will do the same.

Nurpur.


----------



## nurpur

jordan05 said:


> I own a black and cream Aquascaphe. I do like the watch, but sometimes if it's too glossy for my taste. Is that the right term? Hmm. Not sure how much longer it's gonna stay in my collection, but enjoying it while I have it.


Not had that version - which is why I wanted to compare it here. What part of the watch is too glossy? 
The cream/black I found to be the opposite and too dull for my liking?


----------



## nurpur

major75 said:


> is this the blue version?


This is the blue version:


----------



## jordan05

I’d say the bezel and the beads of rice bracelet.


----------



## nurpur

jordan05 said:


> I'd say the bezel and the beads of rice bracelet.


Try it with a leather or fabric strap. That will tone it down a lot.


----------



## Kvam

New addition. Definitely love it. But needed to change the strap...


----------



## nurpur

The double post demon strikes again!


----------



## nurpur

View attachment 14981693


Popped on an elsatic strap today. Interesting, but not sure if the light grey colour 
goes with it. What would you put it with? Sorry for the noise.........a bit murky here in these 
dark times.....


----------



## nurpur

Kvam said:


> New addition. Definitely love it. But needed to change the strap...
> 
> View attachment 14979687


Not my cup of tea but interesting. What is the strap?


----------



## Kvam

nurpur said:


> Not my cup of tea but interesting. What is the strap?


Older maroon style alligator. Normally use it as a more winter strap for my gold Rolex.


----------



## Kvam

Like it any better on the Baltic bracelet...


----------



## nurpur

Yes, I think it goes better with the bracelet, helps to fill the gap between the lugs and the case as well.


----------



## nurpur

Blue two piece. Look good but very thin like a NATO and 
tends to squish sides of the blubber on wrist


----------



## nurpur

Rough canvas on leather


----------



## Thefang73

nurpur said:


> Hi Etienne,
> 
> Thank you for your reply here and via PM.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify that I did request a review sample to compare all the three models. I have purchased both the
> models here in this review. I did not really wish to purchase the third watch but I thought that it might give some
> others clarity for what they wanted to purchase. Having a consistent reviewer do all three is meaningful and the
> comments can be gauged appropriately.......taking into account any personal bias - that would be spread equally over the
> three variants. Neither Eteinne or his staff from Baltic replied to me in any form. Evan a polite "on your bike"
> would have been OK!
> 
> The other emails sent were in regards to other questions regarding the watch and specifications. Again no one
> bothered to get in touch with me.
> 
> I was careful in my review not to mention any specifics, as this usually has the affect of distracting from the topic
> in hand and can turn acrimonious. Etienne says he is busy and does not have time to monitor this forum. Yet he
> has jumped in here and other discussions when he feels negative things are being said about his company on the forum.
> Nothing wrong with being allowed to defend your point. But please keep it consistent.
> 
> I have had watches from other smaller companies and startups. On the rare occasion that I have to ask questions or
> arrange return/repair for faulty products, they have all acted promptly to remedy the issue. So, I have given them
> shutouts in other reviews. If its poor service, then I will do the same.
> 
> Nurpur.


Just jumping in here to say I believe your review was well thought out and written, and echoed my concern exactly with this watch. Hefty pricetag for what is included, when comparing to other microbrands (specifically comparing to what I own, Raven and Halios) it lacks in specs and movement compared to those watches, but has the looks to catch peoples attention that is for certain. This is where microbrands have been driving me crazy, it is just hard to sort through the large amount of microbrands and find what is fully worthy of our time as enthusiasts. It seems you have enjoyed these watches despite your criticisms and have also taken some stellar pictures, thank you!

Now, secondly I think you are being completely fair here too with your response. I'm sorry to hear your inquiries were not fully answered, or for that matter, even responded to. Clearly he sought out negative comments and decided to hop in here. That's not fair especially as you weren't even very negative and you criticism was completely fair as well. Baltic confuses me, their recent Worn and Wound limited edition certainly got everyone's attention but I just can't quite decide my full opinion on the entire brand.


----------



## Kvam

nurpur said:


> Yes, I think it goes better with the bracelet, helps to fill the gap between the lugs and the case as well.


Given some time now. I would agree. Also, not a big fan of the blue strap that comes with it. Little to thick for the watch. Better with a 20mm x 16mm.


----------



## PacificGrove

nurpur said:


> View attachment 14992005
> 
> 
> Rough canvas on leather


Nurpur, I think you nailed it with the Khaki rough canvas strap. Thanks for the review and the wonderful photos. They've pushed me back into the Aquascaphe buy column.


----------



## liquidtension

Monday blues...


----------



## nurpur

Thefang73 said:


> Just jumping in here to say I believe your review was well thought out and written, and echoed my concern exactly with this watch. Hefty pricetag for what is included, when comparing to other microbrands (specifically comparing to what I own, Raven and Halios) it lacks in specs and movement compared to those watches, but has the looks to catch peoples attention that is for certain. This is where microbrands have been driving me crazy, it is just hard to sort through the large amount of microbrands and find what is fully worthy of our time as enthusiasts. It seems you have enjoyed these watches despite your criticisms and have also taken some stellar pictures, thank you!
> 
> Now, secondly I think you are being completely fair here too with your response. I'm sorry to hear your inquiries were not fully answered, or for that matter, even responded to. Clearly he sought out negative comments and decided to hop in here. That's not fair especially as you weren't even very negative and you criticism was completely fair as well. Baltic confuses me, their recent Worn and Wound limited edition certainly got everyone's attention but I just can't quite decide my full opinion on the entire brand.


Despite my personal reservations with Baltic - the lack of friendliness and customer care, the Aquascaphe still is with me! 
Its just about affordable to hang on to and different enough to the the Steinhart OVM to justify keeping two divers in the collection. 
I am going to try and pluck up the courage at some point and give the sides a polished finish - similar to the OVM. I think the extra 
"bling" might just turn the tide and liven it up a little.

I have a soft spot for the likes of Steinhart. When they were starting out as a microbrand, they looked after their customers - like me - 
always responded to questions and even took back and repaired a purchase that I made form Gnomon. They could have ignored me 
and and told me to go back to the original seller (it was one of the Gnomon Specials). But they didn't. They paid for couriers both ways 
and had it back to me in a week. So, yes I will always have respect for Steinhart. Baltic not so much.

Just to lighten the mood, here is another colourful combo!


----------



## nurpur

Kvam said:


> Given some time now. I would agree. Also, not a big fan of the blue strap that comes with it. Little to thick for the watch. Better with a 20mm x 16mm.


I have been experimenting with some leather and fabric straps with curved ends. That way they help to fill the gap. 
Black Gilt HMS 001 a couple of years back. Its a nice watch but the gap between the case was way more then I could 
stand. Junghans have the best solution on pieces like the Meister Chronoscope where they have the lug holes right near 
the body and you can use any strap - and it fits perfectly with no gap. Let me know if you come across a combo that works 
and is comfortable to wear.


----------



## nurpur

PacificGrove said:


> Nurpur, I think you nailed it with the Khaki rough canvas strap. Thanks for the review and the wonderful photos. They've pushed me back into the Aquascaphe buy column.


Thanks!

This is still best for comfort and overall looks. I have a black version coming that may be better..........


----------



## nurpur

liquidtension said:


> Monday blues...
> View attachment 15012795


Thats a nice combo.


----------



## Marty_McFly__

Hello Guys,

I received my Baltic Aquascaphe a few weeks ago. And I have to say I really like the watch. I went for the black / silver edition. I fancied the cold tones it had on the pictures and I wasn’t disappointed when I hold it in my hands for the first time. Still fancy it.
The size of the case is great. 39mm is about the sweet spot for me. Well chosen by Baltic. The matt dial with the two layers are very neat. I do like that a lot. It fits perfectly to the sapphire bezel. The engraved case back is nice to feel and to look at. And for sure a good choice hence the movement is from Miyota and probably not particularly nice to look at.
The watch is well designed and nicely manufactured. 
I bought the beads of rice bracelet and tropical rubber strap as well. The rubber strap is fine. I like the Material although I’d prefer If it tapered a bit less down. The buckle is nothing special and looks a bit generic. 
The beads of rice bracelet is fantastic though. I really like that. I t gives the watch a very nice appearance and a vintage feel. Also here I’m a bit disappointed by the clasp. It’s a pressed clasp, not a machined one. The mechanism is based on force only. So no smart mechanism there. That clasp is the biggest downside of the watch for me.

The price seems to be fair for me, considering that the assembly is done in Europe and that Baltic is producing rather small batches (assumption). It’s never fair to compare prices with bigger brands that produce thousands and thousands of watches. That brings the price down immensely. 

Summary:
+ Design, look & feel
+ Build quality
+ Beads of rice bracelet 
+ Size 

- Clasp (bracelet)
- Buckle (rubber strap)


----------



## Marty_McFly__

-


----------



## Kvam

Marty_McFly__ said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received my Baltic Aquascaphe a few weeks ago. And I have to say I really like the watch. I went for the black / silver edition. I fancied the cold tones it had on the pictures and I wasn't disappointed when I hold it in my hands for the first time. Still fancy it.
> The size of the case is great. 39mm is about the sweet spot for me. Well chosen by Baltic. The matt dial with the two layers are very neat. I do like that a lot. It fits perfectly to the sapphire bezel. The engraved case back is nice to feel and to look at. And for sure a good choice hence the movement is from Miyota and probably not particularly nice to look at.
> The watch is well designed and nicely manufactured.
> I bought the beads of rice bracelet and tropical rubber strap as well. The rubber strap is fine. I like the Material although I'd prefer If it tapered a bit less down. The buckle is nothing special and looks a bit generic.
> The beads of rice bracelet is fantastic though. I really like that. I t gives the watch a very nice appearance and a vintage feel. Also here I'm a bit disappointed by the clasp. It's a pressed clasp, not a machined one. The mechanism is based on force only. So no smart mechanism there. That clasp is the biggest downside of the watch for me.
> 
> The price seems to be fair for me, considering that the assembly is done in Europe and that Baltic is producing rather small batches (assumption). It's never fair to compare prices with bigger brands that produce thousands and thousands of watches. That brings the price down immensely.
> 
> Summary:
> + Design, look & feel
> + Build quality
> + Beads of rice bracelet
> + Size
> 
> - Clasp (bracelet)
> - Buckle (rubber strap)


I would agree with your comments, but I like the bracelet style as it gives it more of a 60-70s kind of feel. Similar clasp to my vintage Rolex.


----------



## Kvam

nurpur said:


> View attachment 14992003
> 
> 
> Blue two piece. Look good but very thin like a NATO and
> tends to squish sides of the blubber on wrist


Looks very nice, but does the strap seem too thin on the wrist?

Also, beautiful pic. Looks very professional.


----------



## Marty_McFly__

Kvam said:


> I would agree with your comments, but I like the bracelet style as it gives it more of a 60-70s kind of feel. Similar clasp to my vintage Rolex.


I likevthe braclet style as well. It looks and feels great! The clasp appears a bit cheap though.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheGent

Marty_McFly__ said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received my Baltic Aquascaphe a few weeks ago. And I have to say I really like the watch. I went for the black / silver edition. I fancied the cold tones it had on the pictures and I wasn't disappointed when I hold it in my hands for the first time. Still fancy it.
> The size of the case is great. 39mm is about the sweet spot for me. Well chosen by Baltic. The matt dial with the two layers are very neat. I do like that a lot. It fits perfectly to the sapphire bezel. The engraved case back is nice to feel and to look at. And for sure a good choice hence the movement is from Miyota and probably not particularly nice to look at.
> The watch is well designed and nicely manufactured.
> I bought the beads of rice bracelet and tropical rubber strap as well. The rubber strap is fine. I like the Material although I'd prefer If it tapered a bit less down. The buckle is nothing special and looks a bit generic.
> The beads of rice bracelet is fantastic though. I really like that. I t gives the watch a very nice appearance and a vintage feel. Also here I'm a bit disappointed by the clasp. It's a pressed clasp, not a machined one. The mechanism is based on force only. So no smart mechanism there. That clasp is the biggest downside of the watch for me.
> 
> The price seems to be fair for me, considering that the assembly is done in Europe and that Baltic is producing rather small batches (assumption). It's never fair to compare prices with bigger brands that produce thousands and thousands of watches. That brings the price down immensely.
> 
> Summary:
> + Design, look & feel
> + Build quality
> + Beads of rice bracelet
> + Size
> 
> - Clasp (bracelet)
> - Buckle (rubber strap)


Having owned the black and 'cream' and sold it (see earlier posts in this thread...) the black / silver version definitely appeals. The overall watch I found very impressive, just didn't like the faux patina. Would love to see some pictures!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvam

Marty_McFly__ said:


> I likevthe braclet style as well. It looks and feels great! The clasp appears a bit cheap though.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Fair enough on the clasp. I use it on the bicompax, so maybe that is the difference.


----------



## Kvam

Marty_McFly__ said:


> I likevthe braclet style as well. It looks and feels great! The clasp appears a bit cheap though.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Fair enough on the clasp. I use it on the bicompax, so maybe that is the difference.


----------



## nurpur

Kvam said:


> Looks very nice, but does the strap seem too thin on the wrist?
> 
> Also, beautiful pic. Looks very professional.


Yes, that is the issue that I had with it. Its basically the same material as 
a nylon NATO but just a little thicker and its two piece, which I prefer. 
I have fatty reserves on my wrist  To get a firm fit you have to tighten it up 
more than a leather and then it goes too much into the flesh. So another fail


----------



## nurpur

TheGent said:


> Having owned the black and 'cream' and sold it (see earlier posts in this thread...) the black / silver version definitely appeals. The overall watch I found very impressive, just didn't like the faux patina. Would love to see some pictures!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree post some nice shots to see how it compares to the other two


----------



## Kvam

nurpur said:


> Yes, that is the issue that I had with it. Its basically the same material as
> a nylon NATO but just a little thicker and its two piece, which I prefer.
> I have fatty reserves on my wrist  To get a firm fit you have to tighten it up
> more than a leather and then it goes too much into the flesh. So another fail


I have had similar issues with Perlon straps. Have you ever tried the chevron single pass straps? Seem to work great on just about every watch for me.


----------



## nurpur

Kvam said:


> I have had similar issues with Perlon straps. Have you ever tried the chevron single pass straps? Seem to work great on just about every watch for me.


Same here with the perlon. Any of the single pass leathers just add too much height for my liking. 
The only pass through strap that I have found comfortable all round have been the elastic 
parachute designs form Erica and others. The colour combo's are not that great and many 
are just plain funky! I have posted a couple earlier on. My favourite - the green with yellow stripe 
just clashes with the blue dial. I just wish Baltic did this version in the black sunburst dial and 
I could use my tried and tested straps.

Any other readers, please feel free to post pictures of any strap combo you have.


----------



## Kvam

nurpur said:


> Same here with the perlon. Any of the single pass leathers just add too much height for my liking.
> The only pass through strap that I have found comfortable all round have been the elastic
> parachute designs form Erica and others. The colour combo's are not that great and many
> are just plain funky! I have posted a couple earlier on. My favourite - the green with yellow stripe
> just clashes with the blue dial. I just wish Baltic did this version in the black sunburst dial and
> I could use my tried and tested straps.
> 
> Any other readers, please feel free to post pictures of any strap combo you have.


Yes, I have built up such a collection of various straps that I like, that some times I have even bought a watch just because I thought it would go well with the strap.


----------



## nurpur

Kvam said:


> Yes, I have built up such a collection of various straps that I like, that some times I have even bought a watch just because I thought it would go well with the strap.


LOL. I was about to total up the value of the straps that I have accumulated - and its crazy........ 
I am not going to embarrass myself by telling you what it totals so far, but it will buy a nice watch or two. 
Yikes, who would have thought!!


----------



## Kvam

nurpur said:


> LOL. I was about to total up the value of the straps that I have accumulated - and its crazy........
> I am not going to embarrass myself by telling you what it totals so far, but it will buy a nice watch or two.
> Yikes, who would have thought!!


Too scary for me to count. A couple of years ago, I purged a bunch of name brand ones that I found I had for watches I no longer owned...


----------



## nurpur

A couple more strap changes (!!!!)

What do you think works better?


----------



## Melon84

Nice review 

Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## NC_Hager626

Out of the two, for me, this one works best:



nurpur said:


> A couple more strap changes (!!!!)
> 
> What do you think works better?
> 
> View attachment 15036029


----------



## nurpur

This just announced on Baltic site:









Nice but still wish for a different dial colour combo


----------



## mikemark

nurpur said:


> This just announced on Baltic site:
> 
> View attachment 15099941
> 
> 
> Nice but still wish for a different dial colour combo


Dunno why but this color combo really does it for me. Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

mikemark said:


> Dunno why but this color combo really does it for me. Looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know! I posted a few more pictures of it from Baltic's release here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-bronze-baltic-aquascaphe-5178207.html


----------



## Vinegar

Just gravedigging this thread as I find myself really drawn to this watch. It would definitely be the blue dial for me, but I have a question for owners.

It may be unfortunate photography (or cranked-up saturation to try and get the blue dial to pop), but in many pics it looks like the lume is a bit 'overcooked'. Aged creamy off-white is one thing, but burnt orange is something else. How would you describe it?


----------



## MichaelDunford

It's a damn charming watch, and I went through a phase where I was obsessed. But you bring up some good points here. Thanks for the analysis!


----------



## singularityseven

Vinegar said:


> Just gravedigging this thread as I find myself really drawn to this watch. It would definitely be the blue dial for me, but I have a question for owners.
> 
> It may be unfortunate photography (or cranked-up saturation to try and get the blue dial to pop), but in many pics it looks like the lume is a bit 'overcooked'. Aged creamy off-white is one thing, but burnt orange is something else. How would you describe it?


Sorry to hijack the OP's thread with my pictures, but it doesn't look liked burnt orange to me. It's definitely got more yellow in there than plain off-white. So it's definitely within creamy-beige territory. You maybe right about the cranked up saturation though. To get the blue to look like it does in real life usually means bumping up saturation by 1-5%, and that could be altering how the markers appear as well.


----------



## nurpur

Vinegar said:


> Just gravedigging this thread as I find myself really drawn to this watch. It would definitely be the blue dial for me, but I have a question for owners.
> 
> It may be unfortunate photography (or cranked-up saturation to try and get the blue dial to pop), but in many pics it looks like the lume is a bit 'overcooked'. Aged creamy off-white is one thing, but burnt orange is something else. How would you describe it?


My experience with the dial colours is that it is very dark the majority of the time,
bordering on black with just a hint of the blue sunburst. Only in very strong light 
will those hints actually show as the peacock blue. And as singularityseven, shows 
in his pictures, you do have to adjust the settings in the camera or Photoshop to boost 
it up to look like those pictures - and the the ones that Baltic post on their site.

I have taken some pictures today in daylight and you can see the true colours of 
the dial and the markers. No setting were altered and you can see from the grey 
tones, that the white balance is correct.

As I have said before, I actually prefer less blue and more darkness, however 
people may be buying this piece thinking it is going to have a brilliant blue dial 
in most lighting - it does not.......and that may well be why a number of these 
have come up for resale as buyers did not gel with the colour.

For some comparison I have a blue dial watch that is blue all the time. It is also 
a sunburst dial but you can see it is more vivid. Personally, I dont like it (!) as it 
was an early purchase to see if blue was my thing......... Hope that helps.


----------



## Vinegar

Thanks guys, that's helpful, although a bit disappointing - I'm really craving a good splash of blue in my next piece, and I don't think the Aquascaphe has it. Shame, I was really digging it and came really close to pulling the trigger.


----------



## Williamus

nurpur said:


> The dial- in my opinion, should have slightly larger markers - it seems to have just a little too much empty space and makes the watch look bigger.


Couldn't agree more! Larger markers and a glossy deep black dial. Étienne, are you hearing this?... Ideas for the date version...

Also, any photos or opinion on how the black and white compared to the Cream? I have the latter, which I think looked better on Baltic's website, but between the grey matte dial and the cream markers, I am finding the contrast to be too low. Does the white lume help with that?


----------



## nurpur

I talked about the various colour ways and mock-ups of my "ideal" combo some pages back. 
Agree black with cream was too dull for me. A black gloss with white markers would be the 
way to go.



nurpur said:


> I did a couple of mock-ups of what I think is the "perfect" way to go for a future varient ............again just my take on it.
> 
> A: Everything that is on the current blue dial but with a black version - my favorite. Again I prefer this smoother texture on the dial
> compared to the "tarmac" on the existing black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> B: With all the faux patina taken off. Also good


----------



## Vinegar

I disagree that the markers should be bigger, I like the negative space and feel they are perfectly proportioned and legible as they are. Not crazy about the mix of sandwich and print, though, seems a bit whimsical for a tool watch. Prefer one or the other.


----------



## Mr Happy

I also commented on it in another thread, I have the Baltic Aquascaphe black and white, and I am very happy, the only problem is that the lume is C1 (and not C3), so after 10 minutes it no longer lights up, and obviously it does not shine all night.

Except for that, I love everything else, the retro design is incredible, the feeling and comfort when wearing it too, the dial is beautiful and the different levels of height of the markers are a delight, and the domed glass is perfect, it is a watch that makes you fall in love and makes you spend hours looking at it with a smile, and the comfort when wearing it is reminiscent of times past.

Baltic, a perfect watch (only lacks C3 lume).


----------



## Mr Happy

I also commented on it in another thread, I have the Baltic Aquascaphe black and white, and I am very happy, the only problem is that the lume is C1 (and not C3), so after 10 minutes it no longer lights up, and obviously it does not shine all night.

Except for that, I love everything else, the retro design is incredible, the feeling and comfort when wearing it too, the dial is beautiful and the different levels of height of the markers are a delight, and the domed glass is perfect, it is a watch that makes you fall in love and makes you spend hours looking at it with a smile, and the comfort when wearing it is reminiscent of times past.

Baltic, a perfect watch (only lacks C3 lume).


----------



## Mr Happy

Beautiful pictures.

I was commenting on it in another thread, I have the Baltic Aquascaphe black and white, and I am very happy, the only problem is that the lume is C1 (and not C3), so after 10 minutes it no longer lights up, and obviously it does not shine all night.

Except for that, I love everything else, the retro design is incredible, the feeling and comfort when wearing it too, the dial is beautiful, the different levels of height are a delight, and the perfect domed glass. It is a watch that makes you fall in love and makes you spend hours looking at it with a smile, and the comfort when wearing it is reminiscent of times past.

Baltic, thank you, is a perfect watch (only lacks C3 lume, please fix this detail in future versions, it would be really useful.).


----------



## Mr Happy

Beautiful pictures.

I was commenting on it in another thread, I have the Baltic Aquascaphe black and white, and I am very happy, the only problem is that the lume is C1 (and not C3), so after 10 minutes it no longer lights up, and obviously it does not shine all night.

Except for that, I love everything else, the retro design is incredible, the feeling and comfort when wearing it too, the dial is beautiful, the different levels of height are a delight, and the perfect domed glass. It is a watch that makes you fall in love and makes you spend hours looking at it with a smile, and the comfort when wearing it is reminiscent of times past.

Baltic, thank you, is a perfect watch (only lacks C3 lume, please fix this detail in future versions, it would be really useful).


----------



## liquidtension

Monday blues.


----------



## marbes713

liquidtension said:


> Monday blues.
> View attachment 15214715


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

marbes713 said:


> liquidtension said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday blues.
> View attachment 15214715
> 
> 
> 
> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's the barton canvas strap. Thanks!


----------



## liquidtension

No more love for Aquascaphe?


----------



## sirjohnk

I recently acquired the black and silver version. Been looking at this for ages, and I knew I wanted this one due to fautina fatigue. What follows clearly just my own thoughts. Please enjoy yours in good health!

After so much anticipation of actually having this piece in my hands, I'm a bit surprised to find that I have mixed feelings. There's so much that is 100% right about it, but at the same I feel it falls short in a few curious ways.
First, the positives. I absolutely love the case size and shape - the scale is simply perfect for my wrist. (Why aren't Blancpain themselves making a watch this scale in 2020? It's a head scratcher). Plus the vintage cues - not quite a homage, something of it's own in the dna; the domed sapphire looks great and the bezel is just perfection. And it is a strap monster for sure. And did I mention no fautina?!

So what's the problem? Primarily, it's the dial. I just find it desperately unexciting and lacking in visual punch. Sure, in a lot of pictures this isn't the case. My example below doesn't create this impression. Arguably it looks pretty sweet. But in real life, natural light, not in close up, I find the dial is disappointing. The sandy texture is interesting but i'm not sure it really works; somehow it lacks crispness. Another issue is the grey text of Baltic, Aquascaphe, 200M and the minute track, which almost disappears a lot of the time. And when this happens, suddenly it does suggest a no-brand homage. Easy to fix this with a another non-fautina dial. Maybe just switch out the lume and hands on the existing blue version?

Other moans and niggles. For me the Beads of Rice is a miss. Not that I hate this type of bracelet, i just don't see the polished center beads of the bracelet connecting with this all brushed case. I'd like to find an alternative brushed bracelet that works with it. I was hoping that the Ginault I have would fit, but it doesn't (in case anyone is interested). Rumor is that the new Uncle Seiko 20mm Speedmaster bracelets might work. If anyone could confirm, please lmk!
Finally, whilst as i said i am loving the dimensions on my wrist, I do think they're being a bit cheeky with the stated thickness. They call it 12mm. My digital caliper has it at 12.9. maybe that's not big gap but at the same time is is right around the border between nicely thin (which i think they''re claiming) and more run of the mill thickness.

So in the end I think this is a great offering, but I'll probably flip this one. And I'll be eagerly watching what follows from Baltic as I would almost certainly be a customer for a future version with a different dial and bracelet option.


----------



## Mr Happy

I come to update my last comments with good news, as I see that Baltic now adds SuperLuminova C3 to its new Aquagraph steel bezel, awesome blue color, well done Baltic, great work and great larger hands too.


----------



## dr.italiano

I really like my Aquascaphe Bronze, and can agree the lume does fade fast; I'd would say it is on par with a Citizen I have. By no means is it a monster like Seiko, but I still find it enough. I will say it would have been nice if they would have kept a lume pip on the 12 o'clock for the Bronze though. 










Mr Happy said:


> I also commented on it in another thread, I have the Baltic Aquascaphe black and white, and I am very happy, the only problem is that the lume is C1 (and not C3), so after 10 minutes it no longer lights up, and obviously it does not shine all night.
> 
> Except for that, I love everything else, the retro design is incredible, the feeling and comfort when wearing it too, the dial is beautiful and the different levels of height of the markers are a delight, and the domed glass is perfect, it is a watch that makes you fall in love and makes you spend hours looking at it with a smile, and the comfort when wearing it is reminiscent of times past.
> 
> Baltic, a perfect watch (only lacks C3 lume).


----------



## Chronopath

sirjohnk said:


> I recently acquired the black and silver version. Been looking at this for ages, and I knew I wanted this one due to fautina fatigue. What follows clearly just my own thoughts. Please enjoy yours in good health!
> 
> After so much anticipation of actually having this piece in my hands, I'm a bit surprised to find that I have mixed feelings. There's so much that is 100% right about it, but at the same I feel it falls short in a few curious ways.
> First, the positives. I absolutely love the case size and shape - the scale is simply perfect for my wrist. (Why aren't Blancpain themselves making a watch this scale in 2020? It's a head scratcher). Plus the vintage cues - not quite a homage, something of it's own in the dna; the domed sapphire looks great and the bezel is just perfection. And it is a strap monster for sure. And did I mention no fautina?!
> 
> So what's the problem? Primarily, it's the dial. I just find it desperately unexciting and lacking in visual punch. Sure, in a lot of pictures this isn't the case. My example below doesn't create this impression. Arguably it looks pretty sweet. But in real life, natural light, not in close up, I find the dial is disappointing. The sandy texture is interesting but i'm not sure it really works; somehow it lacks crispness. Another issue is the grey text of Baltic, Aquascaphe, 200M and the minute track, which almost disappears a lot of the time. And when this happens, suddenly it does suggest a no-brand homage. Easy to fix this with a another non-fautina dial. Maybe just switch out the lume and hands on the existing blue version?
> 
> Other moans and niggles. For me the Beads of Rice is a miss. Not that I hate this type of bracelet, i just don't see the polished center beads of the bracelet connecting with this all brushed case. I'd like to find an alternative brushed bracelet that works with it. I was hoping that the Ginault I have would fit, but it doesn't (in case anyone is interested). Rumor is that the new Uncle Seiko 20mm Speedmaster bracelets might work. If anyone could confirm, please lmk!
> Finally, whilst as i said i am loving the dimensions on my wrist, I do think they're being a bit cheeky with the stated thickness. They call it 12mm. My digital caliper has it at 12.9. maybe that's not big gap but at the same time is is right around the border between nicely thin (which i think they''re claiming) and more run of the mill thickness.
> 
> So in the end I think this is a great offering, but I'll probably flip this one. And I'll be eagerly watching what follows from Baltic as I would almost certainly be a customer for a future version with a different dial and bracelet option.
> 
> View attachment 15331990


Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the dial. It appears you are not the first to lament the lack of "pop". I was eyeing the blue gilt version. Do you know if the blue dial has the same light-sucking matte texture?


----------



## cuthbert

It appears tonight I discovered the Aquascaphe. Nice piece...after reading all the comments I am convinced the right one for me would have be a gilted black asphalt dial with brown lume.

My only concern is at that price such a well designed concept would be worth of a Soprod movement at least.


----------



## nurpur

Chronopath said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the dial. It appears you are not the first to lament the lack of "pop". I was eyeing the blue gilt version. Do you know if the blue dial has the same light-sucking matte texture?


The Blue dial is different to the other variants in that it has a sunburst effect. 
Definitely more pop. I just wish that Baltic would release this in black with white 
markers.


----------



## nurpur

liquidtension said:


> No more love for Aquascaphe?
> View attachment 15327275


Still loving it!


----------



## brianinCA

Nice write up! I had the aquascaphe blue/gilt and found the fauxtina to be a bit too orange-y for me. I also prefer a matte dial to a sunburst, but wish the black dial didn't have such a rough texture to it. Still a good watch, but it ultimately did not stay in my collection. Waiting patiently for baltic to release a black dial version of bicompax with the sector dial used in the worn and wound collaboration.


----------



## Chronopath

nurpur said:


> The Blue dial is different to the other variants in that it has a sunburst effect.
> Definitely more pop. I just wish that Baltic would release this in black with white
> markers.


Ah, thanks for that!


----------



## sirjohnk

brianinCA said:


> Nice write up! I had the aquascaphe blue/gilt and found the fauxtina to be a bit too orange-y for me. I also prefer a matte dial to a sunburst, but wish the black dial didn't have such a rough texture to it. Still a good watch, but it ultimately did not stay in my collection. Waiting patiently for baltic to release a black dial version of bicompax with the sector dial used in the worn and wound collaboration.


Yes! Or the blue sunburst dial with white markers? I'm sure they'll get to these variations eventually as they seem to have broken through in the popularity race, with their new releases getting an instant feature on the watch blogs etc


----------



## Calebkav

nurpur said:


> ._._


Thanks for the honest review, I have just bought the Blue Gilt Aquascaphe. I was just wondering if you or anyone else could ID the leather strap paired with this baltic? So beautiful! I need it, or something very similar!


----------



## nurpur

Hello,

Its available from here:









WATCHSTRAPS


Müller&Son



www.mullerandson.com





Its a really nice strap.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

cooper99 said:


> Assembly versus watch maker..these shops do not make a watch per se. These are off the shelf parts received in kit form and then placed in a case..all machined by third party


People forget that this was what watch making was mid century and earlier for as long as watches were mass produced and not one-off commissions. Someone made the movement,another company made the hands, the crystal was made by a company specialising in this. The brand releasing the watch would design the case and bracelet and often outsource this as well. It's only relatively recently that we've come to expect a watch brand to actually manufacture all the components....we've basically come full circle. Even now most of the Swiss brands are out sourcing a large proportion of parts to the Far East.

these days I'm surprised people don't complain about the lume not being in house.

These micro brands are doing things the old way - they are letting the specialised companies manufacture parts for them but don't for one second think that Baltic aren't designing the case, the dial, the bracelet the hands. With the exception of the movement, they aren't just picking stuff "off the shelf" as you so disparagingly put it.

You want them to spend millions and millions on the machinery and personnel to do all this stuff in-house? Then we would hear you complain that their watches cost $5000.


----------



## ark1985

Hi， sharing some of the photos here. Blue gilt version. Bought it for a year plus already, loving it!


----------



## SlCKB0Y

Marty_McFly__ said:


> Also here I'm a bit disappointed by the clasp. It's a pressed clasp, not a machined one. The mechanism is based on force only. So no smart mechanism there. That clasp is the biggest downside of the watch for me.


for me, the clasp cover is actually one of the highlights of the entire watch for me. The pressed clasp cover, to me is essential to the aesthetic of the watch and the period, then you open it and you get the modern machined deployant. It's the best of both worlds. As well as that, there is something extremely satisfying about the feeling of clicking these kinds of friction fit clasps closed.

it is also obviously a design choice and not a financial decision.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

ark1985 said:


> Hi， sharing some of the photos here. Blue gilt version. Bought it for a year plus already, loving it!
> View attachment 15720499


So beautiful. If anyone wants a fabric strap, I've ordered what I believe to the perfect one - it's a length-adjustable single pass NATO so that the watch won't sit high with only one layer of fabric, plus you can shorten it so you don't have to tuck the excess back into the keeper - kind of like the Tudor fabric ones.

the best part is it is a *perfect *colour match Its a black and navy weave which can look almost black in low light or navy in natural light (kind of like the dial), plus the khaki stripe is a pretty good match for the gilt/fauxtina sections of the dial.
$13US is a pretty good deal as it is a high quality strap (I have the same strap in a different colour)

















Adjustable Single Pass Strap Midnight and Barley


The Adjustable Single Pass strap is a stylish watch strap inspired by vintage Perlon straps, but made of a very soft nylon, similar to the nylon we use for our "seat belt" straps, but with a discreet glossy finish. Since it´s adjustable, the strap can easily be shorten to you desired length, and...




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





to give you an idea of the colour match, here is the watch on the same colour strap but a full normal NATO


----------



## nurpur

As photogenic as they come!


----------



## SlCKB0Y

So my fabric strap turned up and I'm very happy with it. Since it it is single pass it keeps the watch profile on wrist low and ive adjusted it to the perfect length so no tucking the excess strap like with a normal NATO.










the colour of the strap almost feel like it was designed for it!


----------



## SlCKB0Y

Here is the Baltic on my Forstner JB Komfit bracelet.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

Just a quick tip, I don’t know if it was just my watch, but I found the brushing on the top of the lugs to be a bit too coarse, to the point that I could feel the texture and it didn’t match the sides of the case.

I gave the top of each lug a 15 second hand polish with a small piece of Cape Cod cloth and it smoothed it out whilst retaining the satin finish with the brushing still visible and they now match the finish on the sides of the case.


----------



## alec_kojro

Would love to know what you guys think about this:








Are Baltic and REZIN (a cheap fashion watch band) connected?


So I was doing some research before buying my first Baltic, and after checking the owner Etienne Malec I found that he owned another brand REZIN, that sell fashion optical Frames and also fashion watches, like cheap ones, my worries are that the Baltic watches and the REZIN watches have a lot in...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mrk

I have the SB01 and Bronze. both are really nice and I am fond of the case design and finer details under macro. Both mine are on Joseph Bonnie tropic straps which are also vulcanised rubber but more pliable so more comfortable on wrist. I did have the beads of rice but sold it on as was not wearing after getting the Bonnie straps.

Pics:


----------



## nurpur

Nice and great colour combo


----------



## Kirk86d

I need that green


----------



## watch12345

thoughts on the Aquasaphe vs Rado captain cook?


----------



## alec_kojro

watch12345 said:


> thoughts on the Aquasaphe vs Rado captain cook?


I would compare the Rado to Oris sixty five and not the Baltic... what do you think?


----------



## watch12345

alec_kojro said:


> I would compare the Rado to Oris sixty five and not the Baltic... what do you think?


i honestly love both designs (rado and baltic) over then Oris. trying to decide which i want to go with. Though there is a decent price difference, is the rado worth the extra cost


----------



## alec_kojro

watch12345 said:


> i honestly love both designs (rado and baltic) over then Oris. trying to decide which i want to go with. Though there is a decent price difference, is the rado worth the extra cost


Can't compare Rado and Baltic, Rado is like longines... less popular but that level.
Batlic is just a micro brand.... don't forget with rado you can get a good discount.


----------



## mrk

I do like the Captain Cook 37.5mm one but it has a date window and as far as I am concerned they can get i the sea.

Had to do some modding today as have been on the computer all day with WFH and then working on my own stuff, that amount of time sat at a desk I realised the Baltic bronze buckle was digging into my wrist causing discomfort after some time. Very sharp cut corners. Used a sanding scotch pad but left some scratches on the finish so smoothed those out with a finer grain pad afterward. I think the result is quite good. Any remaining scoring marks will be hidden by the time patina sets in although bronze is meant to have marks and stuff anyway for that used and weathered aesthetic









It's the bottom end in the pics below where the strap attaches:


----------



## nurpur

I have had the Rado Captain Cook LE. I usually like smaller watches but found the compact thin case dimensions 
of the LE made it wear smaller than I would have expected. It was really lovely as a design but failed in having 
a wrist presence for me as it just looked small. The 42mm is probably too big for me. If they decide to bring a 40mm 
then, yes, I would go for that. The Oris has never really grabbed me as being "special" enough. So I still vote for 
Rado out of those two.


----------



## Earthbound

I purchased the Blue gilt version on the beads of rice. Loved the size, domed crystal and blue dial. Watch was super comfortable. I just couldn’t get used to the faux lume or the bezel insert. Lume was too faux and insert looked like plastic to my eye. I am tempted to get the black dial, white lume version with steel bezel. They make a nice watch. I hope everyone enjoys theirs!


----------



## nurpur

Earthbound said:


> I purchased the Blue gilt version on the beads of rice. Loved the size, domed crystal and blue dial. Watch was super comfortable. I just couldn't get used to the faux lume or the bezel insert. Lume was too faux and insert looked like plastic to my eye. I am tempted to get the black dial, white lume version with steel bezel. They make a nice watch. I hope everyone enjoys theirs!


I like the vintage look but I found the roughened finish of the black versions too dull. I believe the bezel insert is meant to 
mimic the Bakelite inserts that were used by some watch company's in the day.


----------



## Earthbound

nurpur said:


> I like the vintage look but I found the roughened finish of the black versions too dull. I believe the bezel insert is meant to
> mimic the Bakelite inserts that were used by some watch company's in the day.


I had read that as well, regarding the bakelite. I couldn't remember what they called it. I'm not sure about the rough dial of the black either. Not in the market right now anyway with the Ginault coming. I'm at a one in, one out point in my watch ownership. Beyond 6 watches, guilt from not wearing them starts to set in and the enjoyment lessens. If I really love the OR2, I may have to part with my Sinn 556. It's a good one as well but they overlap in my rotation.


----------



## mrk

I have now sold both my Baltics! I know I said I'd be keeping them for the long run but that was before I saw my grail Stowa! So just had to move them on to part-fund the Stowa.

Almost certainly will buy another Baltic down the line but the Stowa is something I've been wanting for so long and now that they do it in a size I really like, it had to be done.


----------



## nurpur

mrk said:


> I have now sold both my Baltics! I know I said I'd be keeping them for the long run but that was before I saw my grail Stowa! So just had to move them on to part-fund the Stowa.
> 
> Almost certainly will buy another Baltic down the line but the Stowa is something I've been wanting for so long and now that they do it in a size I really like, it had to be done.


What Stowa did you get? I have also been having a see-saw relationship with my Aquascaphe. Bought - Sold - Bought - Up for Sale - Then decided to keep it !! So, I still have mine.


----------



## mrk

nurpur said:


> What Stowa did you get? I have also been having a see-saw relationship with my Aquascaphe. Bought - Sold - Bought - Up for Sale - Then decided to keep it !! So, I still have mine.


It's the newer 36mm Flieger Vintage Bronze with no date and hand wind options!


----------



## acidrain33

Loved the sandwich dial and the bubble glass.


----------

